# Goose call recommendations



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Check out GVCC(Gander Valley Custom Calls) Bought the XXX and it is super easy to blow and customer service from Mike Baca is second to none.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Been running a Zink Money Maker for the last 3 yrs. great call right at your price point


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

rbol121 said:


> Check out GVCC(Gander Valley Custom Calls) Bought the XXX and it is super easy to blow and customer service from Mike Baca is second to none.


The XXX is a great call, I love mine. It really is a do it all call. Can't go wrong with any of Mark's calls. I run a hedge PCS on some little ponds I have permission on, the geese love it.


----------

